# Desoto Falls



## mark-7mag (Jun 29, 2011)

JHas any one camped at Desoto falls? Any advice? I want to fish and swim with my sons.
	
	



```

```


----------



## Phoelix (Jun 29, 2011)

Have been there, extremely beautiful....don't recall any campsites, but then again, was'nt looking for any......


----------



## GMORE (Jun 30, 2011)

I've camped there several times.  It is a smaller campground, but there are several nice sites on the lower portion of the back loop that are right on the creek and allow some breathing room between sites.  You could get a pop up or very small camper onto most sites, but anything larger will not work.  Tents are mostly what you will find.  All sites are well shaded.  The campground is fairly close to the road, so you will hear some traffic noise, but not too much.  It is all primative (no power), but there are toilets and water within easy access.  The bath house does have hot water showers.  The hike up to the falls is very easy.  No place to swim though.  The creek or stream is great for the kids to play in as mine have spent entire days in that water, but for swimming you will need to go to Boggs creek (which I think is closed to storm damage) or up to Vogel.  There may be some other close by swimming holes that some other forum members could point you to. You can fish the creek, but it is not a prime fishing stream.


----------



## Topwater (Jun 30, 2011)

Desoto Falls Campground is very nice.  But Lake Winfield Scott is really nice!  There is a swimming beach at the lake.  There is a lot of fish in this small lake also.


----------



## BillK (Jul 1, 2011)

Desoto State Park was completely redone two years ago.  Full hookups and the sites are big enough for any size camper.  They even have cable hook up.  Very nice bath houses with hot water.


----------



## Bill Mc (Jul 2, 2011)

I guess you're asking about the one in Georgia. I camped there many years ago and liked it. Be sure to hike the tails  to all 3 falls.

And there is a Desota Falls State park in Alabama. Rented a cabin there Memorial Day week.


----------



## contender* (Jul 6, 2011)

We camped at Desoto Falls in Al back in the spring. Like mentioned above the campground has been treated to a complete makeover. A very nice place to camp, lot's of hiking and creeks but not sure about fishing other than the river in the gourge.


----------



## Wes (Jul 6, 2011)

The desoto state park in alabama even has a pool. Its a big park with lots to do within the park boundaries. This is a really nice park and there is a pretty cool river gorge before you get there (coming from GA via Rome) which is worth seeing. Currently AL is in a state of drought so you might not be allowed a fire at camp. 

The desoto park in GA is small with activity limited to camping and hiking. There are better destinations in GA.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 6, 2011)

I have been refering to Desoto Falls in Georgia. Sorry I didn't clarify.


----------



## CabinFreak (Nov 28, 2011)

I just did 4 days at Desoto's Falls campground(Georgia)during Thanksgiving week and loved the place.It has been many years since I had been there and this was my first time camping at this campground.I had campsite #20 which was on the creek side.While I did enjoy the creek side site,I think I will try and grab one away from the creek side next time.The trail that leads to the falls goes right by these sites and people walk by and gawk at you like you're a zoo exhibit.I had a few people that just stood there and stared  over at my campsite.There might be more cover in the summer time between the trail and the campsites.There was no water or  showers available at this time(shutdown for the season)but that was no concern as I packed in my on water supply.

All in all this is a great place to camp.I was surprised to see other people there on the week of Thanksgiving,I thought I would have the place to myself.


----------



## billyrb (Mar 5, 2012)

I've hiked there many times, both with and w/o kids, but never camped.  Sites looked decent, with several primitive spots, but all were close to the bathrooms at one end or the other.  Don't recall anywhere to swim though.


----------

